# $12.00 tumblr



## canadianhorsepower (May 13, 2015)

Ok it's saturday 4 o'clock both your tumblr are full
but you need another one :wall: what do you do 
you improvise.:fan:
all you need  a motor, a power source, an empty container
and a few pieces of wood. OUPS I forgot 2 bolts.

and 1/2 hour later you have this works perfectly 
enjoy the pictures ;D


----------



## Herbiev (May 13, 2015)

Those little wiper motors come in very useful for all sorts of applications


----------



## DJP (May 13, 2015)

Looks like a Princess Auto Surplus motor. Shopping there can be addictive.


----------

